# how lng did you wait to drive



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I had my surgery on the 26 of march how long did you wait until you started to drive. I had a 7cm node removed leaving a 3 inch scar.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I waited until the stitches were out, I was off the strong painkillers and (most important for me) I'd got the anaesthetic out of my system. This took 7-10 days. I never found turning my head particularly problematic, so that wasn't an issue.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I waited about ten days. I have a herniated disk in my neck, so turning my head was the issue of me...I was never on narcotics, but if I was, I'd wait until those were out of my system.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I had pain meds but stopped after 4 days as they made me feel dizzy and sick my scar is quiet big so I did find turning my head any at the start very sore but now it isnt to bad, it is still a bit tight but I will only be driving 10 mins to take kids to school I am gonna go a we drive tonight and see


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I waited 5 days and was off narcotic pain med's = only taking ibuprofen 600mg.

If you set your mirrors - you should be good for shorter (or straighter) distances


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

I had a PT on Wednesday the 2nd. I drove q short distance yesterday the 6th and today drove my kids to school. Didnt take painkillers today. Bit stiff turning my head but clear weather and knowing my route, and it was only 15 to 20 minutes helped. I will prob only take ibuprofen from here out.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm a bad girl. I waited two days. I wanted to go to my good friend's 60th birthday party, and my husband was sick. So I drove myself. Do not follow my "example."


----------

